# Waterfall and terrarium pump



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I am using a small Exo-Terra Natural Waterfall with a Repti Flo 250 Mini Terrarium Pump in my 10 gal. Dart Frog terrariums. I find that despite having the substrate almost completely covered with sheet moss, the frogs inevitably track some substrate into the pool at the base of the waterfall and cause the pump to clog. So I have to remove the waterfall and pump, clean out the pump, etc. A bit of a pain but at least it allows me to keep the waterfall clean. The frogs really seem to enjoy their waterfall so I'd like to keep it in the terrarium. 

The literature for the Repti Flo refers to the use of a filter sponge that prevents pump clogging but I have not found a place where I can obtain them. Anyone ever seen these online? Or are there good alternatives?

It's a pretty simple setup :wink: (see below). I got great advice about the setup from the folks at Quality Captives when I bought my G&B auratus from them at the Midwest Reptile Show last October. Can't say enough good things about them. Hope to catch up with them later this month in Indy.

Other than the pump clogging and the occasional plant trim back, it has been fairly maintenance free. The frogs are doing fantastic...they really can chow down on FF :lol: 

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Without knowing anything about this "waterfall and pump" I would generically say get a block or sheet of coarse foam (like an airconditioner filter) and wrap the submerged section of the pump or use screening or better yet both wrapping the screen around the foam and tie wrap it. It's what I've done and no problems in 5 months (knock on wood).
Good Luck,
Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Thats where I got my Cobalt tincs, cultures of fruitflies, and some vitamins.  Id add some wood, like small ghost wood. Or maybe another plant like some club-moss. Great, simple tank!
-Paul


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Hey Elmoisfive,
I dont know how you got by my watchful Eye. I have never seen you here before. Indianapolis froggers are few and far between. We dont even have darts at our Zoo last i checked. Quality Captives are awesome, its so convenient to be able to go to the show and get stuff there. I started without even knowing about the show, when i found it i was pumped. What time do you usually show up at the show. 
Now for you pump issue i dont know what to tell you, my pumpes often clog with cocobedding that washed under the false bottom. I just turn em off and they start back up perfect. Sometime i cover them with river rock or something to prevent contact. Good Luck Pm me whenever Indy froggers rock.


----------

